# Sassafrass



## jarpetersen (Aug 3, 2014)

I recently got her from a rescue situation. I have no info on her other than she was with a herd of about 20. There were 5 studs among them. I assumed she was wormy when I got her, but the tummy has stayed and I can see/feel the baby kick when she's eating. This is a pic of her bag this morning


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi






How long ago did you notice that she was developing her udder??

You have come to the right place, The group on here are fantastic and will do everything they can to help get your pretty little mare to foal safely.

All the best, Ryan


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 3, 2014)

She began getting a bag last Sunday. I added a fourth pic from then. Today she had the lumps ahead of her utters and her bag has evened out on both sides


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 3, 2014)

General rule of thumb is around 4-6 weeks from the start of bagging up. Do you know if she has had any foals before ?

There are some Brilliant pinned threads at the top of this Section of the forum. You will find some great information in them & I strongly recommend having a look thru them.

Do you have experience with foaling and does she have a safe place to foal ?

We are all good friends here, you can ask any question you like and you will receive NO attitude back.

I am one of the newer members on here and like everyone else, the biggest Priority is that your mare foals safely.


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I don't have any history on her at all. I have never owned a mare before in my life. I've always had geldings. Luckily, I have large animal vet not far from my house. I'm a nervous wreck. I have a stall I can close her in when the time comes


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2014)

We are soooooo happy that you joined us here! We are here to help in any way we can, and we're happy to answer ANY questions that you may have. She is a pretty girl, and we'll do everything and anything to help get baby safely to the ground. Ask any questions you have and we will answer them as best we can and without ANY attitude! We don't allow ANY attitude here as we are all good friends, and all wish to have nothing but happy, healthy foals come safely to the ground.

Again, WELCOME! With that udder developing you can figure 4-6 weeks, and probably closer to 4. It's great that you can see the little one kicking, so you know everything is moving along. As baby runs out of room you will see less kicking, but don't let that worry you at all. That's perfectly normal and to be expected.

Please don't be a nervous wreck. We're here to help and will help you get this little one on the ground, so you can enjoy all the little kisses and loves that these little ones bring us. The "lumps" in front of her udder are just edema....again perfectly normal so no worries. You will see the edema shift from the front and the udders start to fill more.

She's very pretty. Could you try to get a picture standing behind her and looking forward towards her head....but down at her level (squat down) so we can see how the little one is riding in there, and then a second picture full on from the side and again down at her level, so we can see where baby is positioned? We'd appreciate that, and it will help us know how baby is laying, so we can watch the progression.

We're so glad you joined us, so tell us more about you and your other animals while we wait....or just ask any questions you may have, since you said you've never had a mare before. We're here for you!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2014)

what a lovely mare! thank you for joining us here in the "Nursery" as Diane and Ryan said we are a friendly bunch of "Aunties and Uncles" who love seeing mares progress and foal out and the journey of the foal.

as you don't know any of the history of the mare I would start keeping an eye on her now... most mares take 4-6 weeks to bag up, but some can only take 2 or even bag up just before foaling... I don't want to stress you out, but would also hate it that something happened to your baby, with the mini's it is crucial that you be there for the foaling... unlike big horses minis need us to be there to assist if needed.

Given that she is still REALLY wide I'm thinking your mare will go like normal and take at least 4 weeks to bag up but it is good to be prepped. great pics by the way. we LOVE all manner of pictures hehe

Good luck on your bubba and any questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll get front and back pics of her tomorrow. Also, any idea how to flip my pics??? I only have one other mini, a gelding named Raingo. He's 7 and the sweetest horse I've ever owned. Sassy is enjoying being out of the big herd where she can get lots of hugs and snuggles from my kids. I've already alerted my boss I have to leave if she starts showing any signs of labor


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 4, 2014)

Here are the pics from this morning. She's not as wide today. I still can't figure out how to flip the pic :/


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure how to flip the Pics , technology is not one of my strongest points....

Its great you have a Vet so close to home , some extra reassurance is always good !!

Try and read some of the pinned threads at the top of this section of the forum, they are very good and may help tremendously as your mare nears foaling.

As the others have said Keep an eye on her, any change in behaviour is worth noting. As she is new to you and her foaling history is unknown keep her under close watch.

And if you have any questions , Please ask


----------



##  (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, we have a start point. Pretty girl! I know you said you had no idea of who the daddy is as she was running with 5 stallions? It's hard working without any information, I'm sure. But she's looking good, and with the pictures we can now look for changes!


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 5, 2014)

She was with a blue eyed paint, palomino, grey appaloosa, one colored similar to her, I can't remember the others' color. She was also with a few mini donkeys, so we could have a mini mule on the way! Her bag is very small today. Is that normal??


----------



##  (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, bags go up and down -- nothing to worry about. As we know she has some time to go yet, don't be worried.

When she's very close you will see her bag up in the morning AND evening. This will be different than what she'll do prior to being REALLY close, as most mares that are stalled at night (as they near delivery) will have an increased bag in the morning, and with normal exercise during the day, the bag will be down somewhat when she comes in at night.

So, no worries!


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 12, 2014)

There haven't been any changes :/ I'm starting to wonder if she is really pregnant. Hopefully, I'll get a day off soon so I can bring her n for an ultrasound.


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 15, 2014)

This morning I found her laying down. She would get up and lay back down. She was shaking and have clear thick discharge. Now she's back up doing her usual thing. Should I be worried or is this normal.trim.DCA2E3DA-AE3E-4833-B2DC-063295583902.MOV


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't seem to watch it but if she's in any form of discomfort you should call your vet .


----------



##  (Aug 16, 2014)

I too would recommend having her vet checked if there is any change she is showing discomfort or what seems abnormal. The video isn't showing anything that is alarming to me, but I don't like that you say she has a discharge. If you can, I would suggest a vet check just to be sure all is well.

Any more pictures of this pretty girl?


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm sad to report that she was in labor, but the baby was way too soon. It was a filly only about 6 inches. Is there anything I can do for Sassy. She seems to be looking for the baby and it's breaking my heart


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm so confused. I could stand back and watch her stomach move dramatically and feel what I thought was the baby pushing, but I know this tiny baby wasn't doing it. I guess I just imagined it



I'm just so sad


----------



## chandab (Aug 17, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Give her time and she'll likely come around and be herself again in no time.


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2014)

Give her time to grieve her baby. She'll come around. Make sure she's not in any physical discomfort. Banamine can be given - 1cc per 100 pounds -- if you think she is physically experiencing pain.

Sometimes just letting them sniff baby and give them time to say goodbye is necessary. I always leave the little ones with their moms until mom walks away. She'll come to understand.

I'm so VERY SORRY for your loss. It's very hard losing these special little ones. Keep us posted on momma!


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for all of yall's help. Sassy doesn't seem to be in any discomfort. Thank goodness. I took the baby out of the sack and let her see her and sniff her. This whole situation has just broke my heart. I named her Derby and we buried her under a tree by the pasture.


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2014)

You are so welcome, and I wish you had a better outcome. I'm so glad that Sassy isn't in any discomfort, and you did the right thing to let her see and sniff the baby. It certainly will make things easier for her. You've done very good, and we're so sorry for your loss. We have all experienced it, so you are among friends here, who wish you better times in the future.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry that I haven't posted before, but even more sorry to read of the sad outcome of this pregnancy for you and your sweet little girl. Hopeful she will soon be feeling better and you can all enjoy your future life together. Good luck!


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 18, 2014)

The vet says she'll be fine. Just to watch her closely for depression. She seems her normal self this morning


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 18, 2014)

So sorry to read this Hope you are all doing ok


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 19, 2014)

So, this morning she started having cow patty like stools and started producing milk. The vet said everything was fine yesterday and no intervention was needed, but now I'm worried. Will this pass or should I have the vet out again?


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2014)

I would say that her hormones are trying to regulate themselves after the loss. She should "balance out" in a few days. Just keep watching her, but I expect it's just her system getting back to normal. She may come in a "foal heat" within the next 2 weeks or so, or even a bit earlier. If the vet said everything was fine, then if you decide to rebreed her for next year, she should do fine.

But, at this point, I wouldn't worry, unless you see more acute signs of discomfort or pain.

You are a REALLY good momma for keeping such a close watch on her!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok I'm going to post some thoughts here - totally way out, but going to say them anyway! Something doesn't add up in my opinion. Yes her horemones are all out of whack which could explain her present condition (in your last post), but there are things to consider. You said that the lost filly was "6"? Was this correct or a posting error? This is not the size of a full term foal so Sassy must have aborted an early 'baby'. You also seemed pretty sure that you had seen foal movement - not possible with a "6" 'baby'. Also - and I may need correcting here, I dont think mares develop udders when having an early abortion?

Is it at all possible (very very rare!!) that Sassy was/is carrying twins???!!! Many years ago I rescued a full sized mare in not very good condition, she duly bagged up to foal but then produced a tiny baby - fully developed but only around 12" in size. The foal was dead and we put the size down to the fact that the mare was so poor. Two days later the mare produced a full size colt foal with no warning, sadly also dead but possibly we could have saved him had the vet who examined the mare after the first foal was born realised that there was another baby hidden in there and got him out!

Now I'm 99% sure that twins just dont happen in mini horses, but just remembering my big mare made the thought come into my mind. Really hoping that all is well with Sassy today and any thought of twins has been blown out of the window!!


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, the baby was between 6 and 8 inches. I'm now questioning whether or not I was actually feeling/seeing the baby or just excitedly imagined it. I know for sure I didn't feel that tiny baby. This morning she is up and about. Still having loose stools :/. If it continues through out the day I'm going to call the vet just to make sure she's not getting sick.


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2014)

Keep us posted on her, and what you see/find!


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 29, 2014)

One last question. How long should it take for her hormones to even back out? It's been 2 weeks and she is still making golden sticky colostrum. Otherwise she's she seems to be doing great.


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2014)

What is her udder like?


----------



## jarpetersen (Aug 29, 2014)

Sometimes it's larger than others, today she didn't look very swollen, but she was still dripping. I'll grab a pic tomorrow


----------



## jarpetersen (Sep 2, 2014)

Here it is this morning. Not big, but still dripping


----------

